

GXUI: A New Cross-Platform UI Library by Google - AliCollins
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Google-Go-GXUI-UI-Library

======
AliCollins
"GXUI is a new cross-platform user interface library developed at Google for
their Go programming language.

GXUI is currently in an experimental state for delivering cross-platform GUIs
written in Go. The code is owned by Google but is not currently an official
product and was started as an experiment while the community contributing to
it requires compliance with Google's Individual Contributor License Agreement
(CLA), that may put off some in the open-source community.

The initial code drop of GXUI happened a few weeks back while new code
continues being pushed almost daily. Those interested in learning more about
the new Google GXUI Go interface library can visit the GitHub page
([https://github.com/google/gxui](https://github.com/google/gxui))."

